# Tote bag for give-away



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I finished this bag today and will be giving it away on the "giveaway" forum next month.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's nice. 

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I like it too, please add my name  (JK)


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Very nice work! Your color combo is really pretty.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

That's very pretty.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

add me please thats beautiful!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful work.Please post here when you list it on the giveaway forum so we all remember to sign up.

PQ


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

PonderosaQ said:


> Beautiful work.Please post here when you list it on the giveaway forum so we all remember to sign up.
> 
> PQ


PQ,
It's there now. Want me to add your name?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is really nice! I've got a bunch of patterns for bags and totes, I'd like to try my hand at those, yours turned out great!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

CJ,
I used Simplicity 2806, View A, but modified how I assembled it. I added two pockets and put it together at the top, leaving a turning opening in the lining. The pattern had you do something a little different (that I can't explain very well). I also left out the little pouch that you're supposed to attach to the side to carry the bag when not in use.

Try some bags; you quilt beautifully. That would translate well to totes and purses.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## EvansNC (Nov 14, 2008)

Blueberry,

Please ad my name as I would love to win it. thank you,


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

Please add my name as well. I am feeling lucky!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

This is lovely!!!!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Lovely bag...whats the giveaway forum?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Shazza, 
Go to the Countryside Families page and look at the top. You should see "Giveaways". Just click there. The giveaway forum started late last fall when lots of folks here wanted to give away things for the holidays--gift cards, homemade treats, lots of things. It grew into its own forum.

Blue


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=304781

Just to give a link to Blueberry's giveaway thread in the Giveaway Forum.

Angie


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

beautiful bag blue
I love that fabric,very pretty

that would be a nice one to do some matching bags,
like a hanging one and a little makeup or shower bag to match

I may have to find some fabric,lol


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

OzarkHmsteaders,
I love that fabric, too! The bag is made from a remnant left after recovering my dining room chairs. It's a Waverly pattern, bought at Joann Fabrics for 50% off. 

Here it is on the chairs:


















I'm amazed at the difference in color just from the light, the first one with an overhead light on and the second with just light from the window.


AngieM2, 
Thanks for adding the link!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

very pretty,,,
I'll have to start looking better..
love the chairs too, in either light,lol


----------

